

AlphaLab (Seed Accelerator in Pittsburgh) application cycle is open - steveklabnik
http://alphalab.org/survey_overview.aspx

======
steveklabnik
Hey guys: CloudFab went through AlphaLab, and their cycle is open again.

Pros: pretty low equity take, $25k.

Cons: Some strings attached to the Western PA area, since AL is ultimately
funded by the state of PA.

